# Tired of Wayfarers, Clubmasters, and Aviators - New Sunglass Recommendations?



## stillwaters20007 (May 24, 2006)

Althoug I love my Rayban Wayfarers, Clubmaster, and Aviators, I thought I'd introduce a new pair of sunglasses into the rotation this summer, although arguably that act/notion alone is anti-Trad . . .

Any recommendations for a pair that would group well with the above?

Thanks.

-Still


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

I wear these almost exclusively.

https://www.google.com/products/cat...Y0QH7-MHlDw&ved=0CEIQ8wIwAA&biw=1280&bih=583#


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Have a look at the Shuron Sidewinder, a classic model, AAAC member srivats recently ordered a pair and discussed the experience in the May acquisitions thread. As they are sold as eyeglasses you will have to have the lenses made yourself, or perhaps by Shuron itself. American made as well. And there is always Persol.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I wear wayfarers and club masters -- but have been thinking about picking up Persol 649s. Steve McQueen made them famous. Check them out.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I have always thought that McQueen made 649's cool, not the other way around.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Persol.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Growing up in ski country, I'd have to say Vuarnet Skilynx cateyes.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Have a look at the Shuron Sidewinder, a classic model, AAAC member srivats recently ordered a pair and discussed the experience in the May acquisitions thread. As they are sold as eyeglasses you will have to have the lenses made yourself, or perhaps by Shuron itself. American made as well. And there is always Persol.


I wholeheartedly recommend Shuron. I have the sidewinders with regular prescription lenses (made of true glass and high index) and a pair of sportivos (with prescription polarized sunglass lenses made of high index plastic). They are a great company with wonderful customer service and a really nice selection of frames and they make any kind of lens you want for any frame -- even non-shuron frames.

Sidewinders:
















Sportivo:
















Take a look at their website: www.shuron.com -- they make many more models. I also like the Ronsir models which were all the rage in the 60s:


























FYI, Shuron supplied the frames for US army and airforce during WW2. General Macarthur wore a pair made by Shuron. They still sell 'em, I think.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

If you like buying on ebay, look for vintage Alpina frames ... they are pretty good too.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I can't believe how under the radar Shuron is. I think even a tiny bit of marketing would go a long way towards being acquired by Luxotica. Great find srivats.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Really stretch your wings...pick up a pair of Oakley Half Jackets!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> I can't believe how under the radar Shuron is. I think even a tiny bit of marketing would go a long way towards being acquired by Luxotica. Great find srivats.


SSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Shuron should remain independant given their history and provenance. They are a really good company, truly _American_.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I went with RX w/clip on from Shuron...


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I went with RX w/clip on from Shuron...


I like those ... unfortunately I cannot wear round frames.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to dream of getting a pair of Moscots, Miltzens or Lemtoshes, but it seems like Shuron is pretty similar, for about half as much. Thanks guys.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

leisureclass said:


> I used to dream of getting a pair of Moscots, Miltzens or Lemtoshes, but it seems like Shuron is pretty similar, for about half as much. Thanks guys.


Moscot also makes great frames -- AAAC Member Brownshoe used to post photos of him wearing the 'nebb' model and it looked absoluely great. They are a bit expensive for me though.

Another option for sunglasses is . They are the current suppliers to the US armed forces (been so since 1982) and they make very high quality sunglasses. They don't do prescription lenses though.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Since I wear prescription sunglasses I purchase the Anglo American "Barrister" from an online source then have my optician make the lenses with the trifocal lenses I wear in regular glasses. . Anglo American is carried by several online vendors.
Tom


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

When you're out of Wayfarer's you're out of sunglasses.


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

Maui Jim Kahuna is my choice.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Really stretch your wings...pick up a pair of Oakley Half Jackets!


The half jacket is great for.....wait for it.....sports.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Wasn't it Trip who was ready to disavow his brother for wearing Oakleys.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Persol


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

srivats said:


> Moscot also makes great frames -- AAAC Member Brownshoe used to post photos of him wearing the 'nebb' model and it looked absoluely great. They are a bit expensive for me though.
> 
> Exactly, that's why I was dreaming of it but never actually made the purchase. Has anyone out there? Are they worth it?


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

cecil47 said:


> Growing up in ski country, I'd have to say Vuarnet Skilynx cateyes.


_De rigeur_ in high school in the 80s. Very _preppy_, but I wouldn't call them trad. They're too sporty and casual for business or anything serious.

Persol would be my trad pick.

Or any no-name trad-style eyeglass frame with dark lenses. If it's really about the style, the brand shouldn't matter.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

srivats said:


> Another option for sunglasses is . They are the current suppliers to the US armed forces (been so since 1982) and they make very high quality sunglasses. They don't do prescription lenses though.


American Optical too, same mil-spec idea, slightly less expensive, and like the Randolphs, available in pilot's shops.

But didn't the OP want to get away from aviators?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Persol Cellor2, vintage and available occasionally on ebay or AO Saratoga, also vintage but new old stock examples are often available on ebay.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I'm partial to Maui Jim too. While not "trad" their lenses are light years better than Rayban and since I spend a lot of time outdoors, I'm buying for technology and protection first, style second.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

I personally like these retro sunglasses...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=172612832796554&set=a.150086278382543.32555.106133322777839&type=1&theater


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> I'm partial to Maui Jim too. While not "trad" their lenses are light years better than Rayban and since I spend a lot of time outdoors, I'm buying for technology and protection first, style second.


If I didn't need vision correction they would be my pick as well. Talk about seeing things in a different light.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Persol. Any variety of tortoise models. I do not care for their black acetate. I have a pair of 2944S in brown polarized. They have real glass lenses that have a high ABBE value and are very scratch resistant. They are a little heavy. Many people need fitted in Persols due to the meflecto temple pieces and the weight causes them to slip on your nose.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

As Uncle Bill notes, Maui Jim does have outstanding lenses. Some of their models have a very trad look as well. Ray Bans are a very over exposed brand that has been knocked off excessively.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 on Persol and AE/Randolph. Looking to get some caravan sunglasses a la Don Draper.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Try these


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Someone please stop the flow of information in this thread. I am about to buy another pair of glasses!


----------



## fashion_victim (Dec 23, 2004)

I feel dumb asking this question, but here we go. Those of you who wear prescription sunglasses: do you carry around your normal glasses all the time for when you go inside or am I missing some easy way of switching between the two?


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Uncle Bill said:


> I'm partial to Maui Jim too. While not "trad" their lenses are light years better than Rayban and since I spend a lot of time outdoors, I'm buying for technology and protection first, style second.


+1, They are the only sunglasses I will wear. Great at cutting glare off water, everything looks better.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

posted this in another thread, im big fan of buying standard p-3 frames and putting dark lenses in them



thinking about something like this too. maybe time for another trip to trapp (glasses in picture made by paul smith x oliver people.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

fashion_victim said:


> I feel dumb asking this question, but here we go. Those of you who wear prescription sunglasses: do you carry around your normal glasses all the time for when you go inside or am I missing some easy way of switching between the two?


I used to have a few pairs of those prescription glasses with the clip-on sunglasses. The clip-on part was made to go with the glasses, not some $10 clip-on thing from late-night TV. They kind of went out of style (to me anyway) a few years ago, so I bought a regular pair of glasses with the lenses that darken outside (Transitions I think). They are pretty good, but not as good as real sunglasses. Then I ended up getting a pair of prescription RayBans. I usually just leave my sunglasses in the car when I go inside and wear my regular glasses inside. If I'm going to be outside all day somewhere with limited occasion to go inside, I just wear the prescription RayBans and deal with it being dark when I go inside.

Not the best solution I guess, but better than carrying around a second pair of glasses in my pocket that I will probably lose or break.

andy b.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wow these are cool

https://www.oliverpeoples.com/gregory-peck-sun-buff-with-green-c.html


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

I would second the Persols. Good stuff.

But just for fun ... don't entirely write off the idea of a throw away pair. In the discount shops you can get the cheap ones sometimes 3 for a dollar. I do that. Couple bucks and you have 6 different styles to try. If you hit a store with a good selection you can find at least a few that really change your look, good for going in somewhere where you won't be easily recognized, then when it's over just toss them and forget it.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been lusting after a pair of these myself. Persol 2989 totroise frame with brown polarized lenses. Give the same feel of Wayfarer feel but actually look good on me.
https://www.ezcontactsusa.com/persol-po2989s-sunglasses.html


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

That's a good price. They remind me of Varnets.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

fashion_victim said:


> I feel dumb asking this question, but here we go. Those of you who wear prescription sunglasses: do you carry around your normal glasses all the time for when you go inside or am I missing some easy way of switching between the two?


Yes, which is why I have lost several pair. Set them on the counter to switch and forget to put in pocket. Or bend over and they drop, never seen again. Damn things are expensive too.


----------



## TieBar (May 31, 2011)

I always thought aviator was a style of sunglasses. I saw Aviator brand sunglasses www.miamiwholesalesunglasses.com. Has anyone ever had the brand? I am with Cecil47 and himself on the Vaurnet cat eyes, love them a true classic.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

leisureclass said:


> srivats said:
> 
> 
> > Moscot also makes great frames -- AAAC Member Brownshoe used to post photos of him wearing the 'nebb' model and it looked absoluely great. They are a bit expensive for me though.
> ...


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

I picked up a new pair of Persol 2386 in tortoise for a relaxed summertime look. While they're my "fashion" frames, the glass on my Maui Black Rocks are vastly superior although with my build and short hair I look military or law enforcement. I get a lot of inquisitive looks in the Maui's but no comments from anyone. Guess I look unapproachable.


----------

